# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Boląca i powiększona tarczyca.

## Radek934

Witam,
Na wakacjach przypadkowo wykryto u mnie guza tarczycy, po wykonaniu USG stwierdzono:
"Tarczyca nie powiększona, nie przemieszcza tchawicy, nie schodzi na mostek. Wymiary w mm: PP 18x28x55 LP 13x22x44 łączna objętość wynosi 18,8 ml przy normie dla płci 25ml. W prawym płacie tarczycy widoczny lito-torbielowaty guzek wielkości 7x15x16 mm o obwodowym i centralnym unaczynieniu. Poza tym tarczyca o prawidłowej echogeniczności , jednorodna, bez zmian ogniskowych. Patologicznego powiększenia węzłów chłonnych , czy też innych struktur patologicznych na szyi nie stwierdzono". 
Następnie udałem się na biopsje. 
Wynik: "W rozmazach gniazda i grupy tyreocytów, koloid. Obraz cytologiczny odpowiada zmianie łagodnej".
Zrobiłem też badania TSH wyszły w normie. Po około miesiącu co jakiś czas zaczęła pobolewać mnie szyja (tarczyca) prawy płat, ból stawał się coraz bardziej dokuczliwy oraz częstotliwość pobolewania zwiększała się. 
Udałem się do lekarza  otrzymałem ponowne skierowanie na USG:
OPIS:
PP 24x29x64mm V-21ml
PL 17x23x63mm V-19ml
Ogólna objętość tarczycy wynosi 40ml, przy normie dla wieku i płci do 25ml.
Tarczyca powiększona, prawidłowej echogeniczności. W prawym płacie tarczycy hypoechogeniczny guzek z drobnymi ogniskami płynowymi, unaczyniony obwodowo , o wym. 16 x 9 x 18 mm. Ponadto w prawym płacie hypoechogeniczna zmiana ogniskowa śr. 3 mm. Płat lewy bez wyodrębniających się guzków. Tarczyca nie schodzi za mostek i nie przemieszcza tchawicy. Patologiczne powiększonych / zmienionych węzłów chłonnych nie stwierdza się.

Po Usg zrobione miałem ponownie TSH - w normie oraz  antygeny P/c anty-TG -[O18] <6,40IU/ml P/c anty-TPO- [O09]< 0,80 IU/ml. 
Na chwilę obecną ból tarczycy / szyi towarzyszy mi od 2 tyg praktycznie 24h, mam problem z przełykaniem,oraz czuję ucisk w klatce piersiowej, wyczuwalne powiększone węzły chłonne szyjne oraz żuchwy. 

Bardzo proszę o analizę moich badań oraz proszę  co  mam robić dalej, następną wizytę u endokrynologa mam w styczniu. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------

